# blockierte Pakete

## Christoph Schnauß

tach;-)

Ich versuche immer noch, meiner neuen Installation ein grafisches Aussehen zu geben. Früher ging das mit KDE relativ leicht, jetzt scheint es unmöglich, erst einmal kdelibs zu bauen. Andauern blockieren sich irgendwwelche Pakete gegenseitig, und meine USE-Flags in /etc/make.conf passen längst nicht mehr auf eine Zeile. Es gibt zum Beispiel die Pakete "phonon" und "phonon-gstreamer", die sich gegenseitig blockieren, aber beide von kdelibs angwefordert werden.

Wie löse ich das auf?

----------

## Christian99

hm, also bei mir gibt es (laut euse) phonon-gstreamer gar nicht. hast du irgendwelche overlays oder einen nicht aktuellen portage tree?

wie sieht denn die ausgabe genau aus?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> hm, also bei mir gibt es (laut euse) phonon-gstreamer gar nicht. hast du irgendwelche overlays oder einen nicht aktuellen portage tree?
> 
> wie sieht denn die ausgabe genau aus?

 

Was ein Overlay ist, weiß ich nicht. Der portage-Tree ist vor vier Tagen erst im Verlauf der Erstinstallation geholt worden, da ist lediglich ein paarmal "emerge --sync" gelaufen, es sollte also alles einigermaßen aktuell sein. Ganz genau kann ich das nicht angeben, es ist eine ewig lange Liste, und die Tipperei von einem Rechner auf einen anderen ist für mich sehr anstrengend.

Es wird mir folgender Link empfohlen: http://www.gentoo.org/en/doc/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked, aber wie zu sehen ist, ist da nichts zu sehen

----------

## Christian99

hm, wenn das tippen probleme macht dann kannst du gnopaster verwenden, um das direkt in einen nopaste service zu laden. (ich hoffe der betreffende rechner hat internet  :Wink: 

weil ohne die genauen Ausgaben ist immer schwer zu helfen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> hm, wenn das tippen probleme macht dann kannst du gnopaster verwenden, um das direkt in einen nopaste service zu laden. (ich hoffe der betreffende rechner hat internet ;)
> 
> weil ohne die genauen Ausgaben ist immer schwer zu helfen.

 

Die Internetverbindung steht seit gestern abend, aber ohne grafische Oberfläche ist kein vernünftiger Browser verfügbar. Außerdem werden die Warnungen, die emerge ausgibt, nicht gespeichert.  links ist aktuell vorhanden. gnopaster kenne ich bisher nicht, da wird etwas an stdout gesendet...

----------

## Christian99

du kannst Konsolenausgabe in gnopaster pipen. der läd das dann hoch und du bekommst einen link, wo dann alles steht. wenn du den link postest, kann man das lesen

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Christoph Schnauß,

wenn du noch keine grafische Umgebung hast, würde ich einfach Fluxbox installierten! Es ist minimal und du hast zudem immer die Möglichkeit wenn deine Lieblings Oberfläche ausfällt auf eine alternative zurückzugreifen.

Zudem möchte ich dir noch das Programm eix empfehlen. Damit lässt sich schneller und einfacher nach Pakten in Portage suchen als mit dem älteren emerge --search

Bei den Abhängigkeiten musst du ein wenig Aufpassen. Wenn es mehr oder weniger offensichtlich ist das es von einem Paket eine neuere Version gibt, und der Block lediglich von der älteren Version verursacht wird, entferne ich das Blockende Paket einfach und installiere es neu.

----------

## Max Steel

wenn du mit KDE zufrieden bist und dir es nichts ausmacht das ungebrauchte Programmteile ungenutzt rumstehn kannst du auch kde-meta emergen. (das ist aktuell das komplette KDE in sogenannten split-ebuild, die monolithischen (also so zu kompilieren wies von kde.org kommt) sind nicht mehr von Gentoo ansich unterstützt.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> wenn du mit KDE zufrieden bist und dir es nichts ausmacht das ungebrauchte Programmteile ungenutzt rumstehn...

 

Das tut es eigentlich, das heißt, es macht mir etwas aus, zumindest habe ich früher versucht, nicht zuviele Müllsäcke aufzustapeln. Die letzte Installation war aber irgendwann 2007, danach hatte ich zwangsweise etwas Pause. Es hat sich vieles verändert, da muß ich mich erst durchwühlen, außerdem habe ich viele sehr einfache Dinge vergessen.

Ohne kdelibs geht es aber nun einmal nicht, bei weiteren Paketen muß ich erstmal schauen, ob ich sie haben will.

Ich habe KDE eigentlich von den Anfängen an verfolgt, so um 1997 herum glaube ich, damals stürzte es noch dauernd ab, galt aber als interessantes Experiment. GNOME hat mich später nie in gleicher Weise beeindruckt.

----------

## firefly

um zumindestens einen minimalen lauffähigen kde desktop zu haben kannst du kdebase-startkde installieren.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *firefly wrote:*   

> um zumindestens einen minimalen lauffähigen kde desktop zu haben kannst du kdebase-startkde installieren.

 

Auja, da kommen auch nur 76 Abhängigkeiten mit *g*

----------

## firefly

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   um zumindestens einen minimalen lauffähigen kde desktop zu haben kannst du kdebase-startkde installieren. 
> 
> Auja, da kommen auch nur 76 Abhängigkeiten mit *g*

 

das es so "viele" pakete sind liegt halt daran das kde unter gentoo nicht mehr monolithisch installiert wird, sondern, wie schon bereits gesagt wurde, in sogenannten split ebuilds. Da gibt es halt für (fast) jede kde anwendung/service ein eigenes ebuild.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hi,

so, ich gebe vorläufig auf. Das heiß, ich werde die Partition nochmal löschen und komplett von vorne anfangen. Ich hatte gestern abend/heute morgen noch emerge konqueror angestoßen, da gab es irgendwo eine neue Abhängigkeit, und mir zeigte revdep-rebuild plötzlich, daß Perl und Python neu gebaut werden wollen. Als das erledigt war lieferte mir "emerge --sync" plötzlich neue Kernel-Sourcen - ok, also habe ich neuen Kernel gebaut. Jetzt passen aber die Treiber für den XServer nicht mehr, nun wollte der auch nicht mehr starten. Ich wollte ihn aber nicht komplett nochmal bauen, sondern dachte mir, daß ein

```
emerge --newuse --update xorgserver
```

doch ausreichen sollte. Tat es nicht, stattdessen lief die gesamte Installation nochmal los, angefangen mit dem gcc. Und danach blieb alles bei dem dämlichen "phonon-gstreamer" hängen. emerge bricht mit einem Hinweis auf  "emake failed" ab. Das Paket ist gar nicht mehr installiert. Also habe ich es neu installieren wollen, geht nicht, "emake" hat irgendeinen Fehler, so weit ich sehen kann, ist irgendeine CPP-Datei defekt und wirft ein "FIXME" in die Diskussion. 

Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr, wie ich das korrigieren soll. Also wirds wohl die Radikalkur geben müssen mit dem Löschen der Partition.

ein kleines Problem noch, weil ich daran bereits herumzuschrauben begonnen hatte: ich habe einen TV-Stick (Hauppauge) eingestöpselt, und dmesg sagt mir auch bereits, daß der USB-Anschluß angesprochen werden kann. Von Knoppix her weiß ich, daß das gute Stück auch mit guten Ergebnissen zum Laufen gebracht werden kann, allerdings benutzt Knoppix ein anderes grafisches Konzept und kein KDE.  Würde es ausreichen, mich auf kplayer zu verlassen, oder sollte ich mich rechtzeitig umschauen, ob es ein anderes Programmteil gibt, das zum Fernsehen besser geeignet ist?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi,

media-libs/phonon hat ein gstreamer USE-Flag. Wenn du das deaktivierst, sollte phonon auch ohne gstreamer bauen. Nach nem neuen Kernel muss nicht der Xserver neu gebaut werden, sondern die Treiber. Also Graphik Treiber, falls die nicht im Kernel enthalten sind. Nach nem xorg-server Update muss alles was von xf86-input* installiert ist aktualisiert werden.

Ansonsten ist eine Fluxbox (oder ne andere minimale Oberfläche) wirklich nie verkehrt. Ich spiel zwar auch gern mit KDE und aktuell Gnome 3 rum, aber für den Notfall kann man das gut brauchen. Außerdem sind das iirc nur zwei Pakete für Fluxbox.

Dass mit einem "emerge --newuse --update xorg-server" u.a. der gcc neugebaut werden muss, kann ich mir nur durch das --newuse erklären. Dadurch werden alle abhängigen Pakete neugebaut bei denen sich ein USE Flag geändert hat, also hinzukam oder entfernt wurde. Vllt ist das durch das letzte Portage aktualisieren bei gcc passiert.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> media-libs/phonon hat ein gstreamer USE-Flag.

 Jaein. Wie bei vielen KDE-Paketen wird dieses Flag nur dann benötigt, wenn ein gleiches Paket nicht selbst installiert ist. Ich hatte aber phonon-gstreamer bereits installiert, und dann war es verschwunden.

Egal, es ist eh ersteinmal vorbei. Hab die Partition weggeschmissen und neu aufgebaut, und im Moment habe ich nichts außer einem bootfähigen System, an dem ich vermutlich am Kernel noch einmal geringfügig herumschrauben muß.

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Ansonsten ist eine Fluxbox (oder ne andere minimale Oberfläche) wirklich nie verkehrt.

 Ich nehme an, daß man dazu auch zuerst den XServer bauen muß. Ich schau mir das mal an.

----------

